# Thrush Help!



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

Can't believe I am even putting this on here but hear goes..... 

I had my day 5 blast transfer on Monday and have since developed Thrush, on Monday I thought it was coming and I think the transfer has irrtated me which has brought out the Thrush. I am really worried that this could prevent me getting a positive I rang the clinic and they said to treat with pessary and cream altough the chemist said you shouldn't use if you are or could be pregnant. 

I am so scared I have ruined my chances of getting a BFP, this is my 4th transfer and just praying that my emby can survive.xxxx

Has anyone else experinced this and treated it while on 2ww??


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I've not had thrush during the 2ww but have had it several times in this pregnancy, and although the packet and chemist will say not to use, the midwives and GP's have happily prescribed it for me! It is safe to use hunny!

It's thought to be so common in pregnancy, esp the early days due to the increase in progesterone that effects the balance of bacteria in the vagina. If you are using cyclogest or other progesterone support can you use it rectally for a while? won't cure it but may well help reduce it's severity.

Good luck and I hope you get your BFP soon xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry to hear that the Cyclogest has irritated things and caused thrush....although is it definitely thrush and not just the residue from the pessaries...I'm assuming you've other symptoms such as soreness/itchiness/redness etc ?  The actual thrush should not cause any effect to the success of your treatment or the embies but obviously if it is thrush that you have, you want to clear it up as quickly as possible.

Thrush is a yeast infection and we all have the bacteria inside us but certain things can upset the delicate ph balance and trigger thrush.

I used to suffer from thrush pretty much constantly from the age of 14 so have tried a fair few things to help ease the symptoms and treat it.

Be careful what shower/body products you use and try and wash hair separately even when in shower (I've long hair & the shampoo could irritate if went anywhere "near"), wear cotton gusset knickers, change clothes washing powder to one for sensitive skin, eat organic live natural yoghurt (even applied directly with a tampon on a number of occasions).

I also spoke with a homepath and was advised to cut out all yeast products eg Marmite, bread, beer etc & also fungal foods such as mushrooms and blue mouldy cheeses.

One other thing which may help....take a warm/lukewarm bath (not too hot !) with salt added....this really eases up the "itchiness" & does seem to calm it.....you should also be very wary about anything else that you use to "clean" down there eg douche etc as many products can alter the natural balance of a very sensitive area.

Also using the cream and pessaries should be fine during 2ww and if clinic have said ok then I would take their advise.  I also take the oral pills whenever I get it now (which is rarely) but I would double check if those are ok in 2ww as not sure ok when pg.

Strangely enough, after not having thrush in ages, I actually have a bout of it at the moment although it's easing up now (I'm not in 2ww).....stupidly I changed my fabric softener (usually use Fairy non bio washing liquid and softener) and I'm convinced that's what's triggered this so had to re-wash everything.......I can completely empathise with you as it really is so uncomfortable, especially in this warm weather   

Hope things improve for you...and good luck with 2ww   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your replies; you have reallt helped to calm me down. 

Yes defo Thrush I do get it now and again very sore have got myself a pessary for tonight so hopefully will feel bit better tomorrow, not sure what to do about the Cyclogest maybe I should use it rectally or miss one tonight 

Natasha, I have just changed my fabric softner so maybe this is what has caused it? Think I will take your advise and re-wash everything. 

Thanks again both I feel sooo much better knowing I am not harming my lil embie, I was thinking it would be game over already. 

Well I am going off to have a salty bath now. 

Purple72 - Wishing you the best of luck in your pregnancy xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Moonshine sweetie, keep on with the pessaries, but take them rectally, The cannesten tablets are not recommended in pregnancy but the pessary and cream are fine.

Might be an idea to swap back to your usual fabric conditioner and make sure knickers are cotton.

It's much easier to get it in this heat but hopefully it will all be worth it when you get your BFP xx


----------

